# Mt Diablo Hill Climb Time Trial



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

NorCal RBRers

I wanted to write a short note to let you know about our club's (Contra Costa Cycling Club or Kovarus Wells Fargo team) annual hill climb on June 22. The climb starts at the kiosk on North Gate Road and climbs 1740 ft in 6.2 miles to the ranger house just below the junction. Last year, Nate English had the best time at 23:32.

The hill climb is open to riders of all abilities. Although this is a USAC event, we do have a public/CAT 5 category. One day USAC licenses are available for purchase at the event. The event flyer is here - 

http://www.ncnca.org/sites/default/files/05/15/2013 - 10:57pm/2447 Mt Diablo HC OKED.pdf

Registration is through bikereg (https://www.bikereg.com/Net/19390). There will be some same day registrations available.

All proceeds from this event go to the Pete Zucker Foundation (For Pete's Sake) which raises funds to support research into finding a cure for ALS. Pete was a long time club member who was afflicted with ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease), and recently passed away. Our club wanted to do something special for Pete and for those afflicted with this terrible disease.

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm signed up. I did this event last year and had a great time! Looking forward to more of the same.

Bob


----------

